# Odin help



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

While trying to flash the latest Gingerbread (EP1H) leak, Odin crapped out right at the beginning. I tried using the Samsung Flash utility and the say thing happened. Right after I pressed start it began and then gave me a "program is not responding" type error message and crashed. The only thing that I know I screwed up on was I failed to disable lagfix. Would forgetting to disable lagfix cause this type of error? If not, what type of issue(s) does not disabling lagfix when moving to GB cause.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## wrightperspective (Jun 26, 2011)

If you have the original file he uploaded, you have to unzip the main file then unzip the .tar to get the md5 unzipped.


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

That was the problem. I missed the part that it was a double compressed zip.

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

